# PC startet nicht mehr



## Razorhawk (7. September 2004)

Mitten beim arbeiten hat sich mein PC ausgeschaltet und er war vielleicht erst 20 Minuten an.

Ich hatte ihn hochgetaktet von XP 2000 auf XP 2600 (da aus einer produktionsreihe der XP 2600 ausgelegt ist) lief auch schon einen ganzen Monat und sogar Tagelang weil ich mit ihm gerendert habe.

Hab ihn auseinandergebaut und gemerkt, dass das Netzteil noch Strom vergibt da die Peripheriegeräte noch welchen erhalten (Optical Mouse leuchtet noch, genauso wie mein Bluetooth Stecker)

Meine Vermutung ist ein gescholzener CPU, aber als ich es auseinander hatte war zumindestens nicht mit dem Mainboard oder dem Kühler verschmolzen.
Die Komponenten sehen an sich äußerlich in Ordnung aus nur ich habe gesehen, dass die Wärmeleitpaste zur Seite hin verdrängt / geschmolzen ist und diese nur noch sehr dünn zwischen CPU und Kühler vorhanden war.

Kann jemand aus diesen Infos mir eventuell mehr sagen / helfen als ich weiß?
Egal was einfach nennen


----------



## fhr (7. September 2004)

Die CPU muss nicht gleich  geschmolzen sein um kaputt zu sein. 
 

Aber wenn die Wärmeleitpaste schon schmilzt, solltest du deinen nächsten CPU vielleicht nicht so hoch takten bzw. einen größeren Lüfter anbringen...

p.s.: Bist du dir sicher das dass mit der Baureihe so stimmt ?


----------



## Razorhawk (7. September 2004)

Zumindest habe ich ihn so gekauft und es stand auch auf der Verpackung XP 2600 drauf und hab ihn Boxed als XP 2600 gekauft.
Er lief nur ein paar monate als XP2000, weil ich im Mainboard nicht 166 sondern 133 eingestellt hatte.
Ich bin mir ja nichtmal sicher ob die Wärmeleitpaste geschmolzen ist, sie war lediglich an den Seiten ziemlich abgedrückt.
Also könnte auch sein, dass sie lediglich durch den Druck etwas verteilt hat.


----------



## Radhad (8. September 2004)

Die Wärmeleitpaste muss auch eine dünne Schicht sein!  Ich denk auch mal, besseren Kühler kaufen.


MfG Radhad


----------



## Razorhawk (8. September 2004)

Nö nu hab ich es, da es nur der Strom, CPU oder Mainboard sein konnte, hab ich herausgefunden das irgendwie einfach nur meine Verteilerdose überlastet war bzw. kaputt ist.
Der PC funktioniert im tadellosem Zustand


----------



## ZardoZ (17. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Razorhawk _
> *Nö nu hab ich es, da es nur der Strom, CPU oder Mainboard sein konnte, hab ich herausgefunden das irgendwie einfach nur meine Verteilerdose überlastet war bzw. kaputt ist. Der PC funktioniert im tadellosem Zustand *



Hi hab dasselbe Problem. Nachdem mein Rechner in letzter Zeit immer wieder unerklärliche Abstürze hatte und schließlich schon  beim Hochfahren stehenblieb, stellte ich im BIOS wieder die ursprüngliche Konfig ein (also geringere Taktung und Spannung). Doch danach ging gar nix mehr!

Beide LEDs leuchten, aber der Rechner macht dann gar nichts mehr. Nichteinmal mehr BIOS kann gestartet werden.

Hab schon alles Ausprobiert, also kann es auch nur an CPU, Mainboard oder Netzteil liegen...

BIOS Reset hab ich auch schon probiert - nix gebracht!

Was meinst du jetzt mit Verteilerdose? Was hast du gemacht, dass er wieder lauffähig war?


----------



## Radhad (17. September 2004)

Wenn dein PC "mehrfach abgestürzt ist" Ist entweder deine CPU durchgebrannt (weshalb du ja kein Bild mehr bekommst) oder dein Netzteil ist platt (weil der PC garnicht mehr startet). Es könnte allerdings auch der Speicher sein, der sich verabschiedet hat! Mainboard kannst du testen mit anderer CPU, anderem Speicher und anderem Netzteil. Ein Freund von dir wird bestimmt einen ähnlichen PC haben.


MfG Radhad


----------

